# My girl 57 days pregnant



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all I'm new here, my girl is 57 days pregnant today and her temperature is 37.5 and she is keeping her distance today and heavy breathing on and off all day. 
She has been having a clear discharge for a few days after having a wee. She is just so uncomfortable at the min, just a quick question she is not going to toilet as much as before is this normal before labour? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Is she eating as normal and what Breed is she?

Do you know how many pups she's having?


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

She is a cavalier King Charles we had her scanned at 4 weeks and the vet said between 5/6 pups she ant eaten much of her food today as other days she will lick the bowl clean but she will sit and stare at our food with a look like I'm starving.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It doesn't sound as though she's doing anything unusual.

It is quite common for bitches to lose appetite in late pregnancy and of course she will be uncomfortable at this stage.

Do you have a mentor or someone with breeding experience who can help you if needed, as Cavaliers aren't always the best when having pups?


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes I have the stud owner who is very helpful and I have a friend who is a registered breeder, don't like keep bugging them and I'm extra impatient So it nice to see other people's thoughts as I'm currently just sat staring at my girl waiting for things to change


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Just a quick update my girl as been acting very quite today and last night loss maybe a table spoon of discharge which landed on my oh foot But still no signs off the pups.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

So long as any discharge is not green in colour and has no odour, I wouldn't worry.

She still has a while to go to her due date.

It isn't unusual for a bitch in the last stages of pregnancy to become less active.


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Well she 58 days today and just been out to toilet and peed twice and had 2 poos which was loose ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It is normal in late pregnancy for a bitch to wee more often and loose bowels are normal too.

From your description, she isn't showing any signs of labour.

I would relax about it, keep an eye on her and wait for nature to take it's course.


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm trying my best but just can't wait especially having to just sit in with her constantly feels like time is dragging It's just nice to speak to people with experience as you put a symptom in google and the outcome makes you panic hence me noing a forum


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You don't have to sit in with her constantly. You can go out for an hour or so, so long as she isn't showing signs of early labour.

Indicators of early labour are usually nesting/digging, vomiting, complete loss of appetite, restlessness and attempting to go off into secluded places.

If she's calm, you don't have to watch her constantly.


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Is it normal for them not to want to come out of whelping box I have to really bribe her out She is also losing a lot of clear discharge now.


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Also her nipples are leaking.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have puppies yet?


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi yes she went into labour Saturday night had 1st pup at 11pm and last pup at 4am 6 healthy pups 4 girls 3 boys was a very long night.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

We need to see photos now!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

4 girls 3 boys =7 pups
did you lose one?


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry 4 girls 2 boys not had much sleep


----------



## Amyxx87 (Dec 7, 2016)

Il add photo


----------

